# Neighborhood reactions



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Just a general question for the group. Since I've started working more in the lawn, I've been getting some interesting feedback from neighbors. Let me preface by saying I spend maybe a half-hour a day during the week in the lawn after work and spending time with my two girls. Saturday is usually the day I'll mow/trim and clean up.

Anyway, while I was mowing on Thursday one of my neighbors was walking their dog and commented on the lawn looking good , but that I really needed to relax, too. Maybe go smoke some meat or something.

My initial thought was, "Huh?" Working on the yard is relaxing! I enjoy being out there working. It's rewarding! 

I wonder what they'll Saturday when I'm de-thatching and aerating!

Just wondering what kind of weird comments do you all get from your neighbors?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I get a few odd looks depending on what I am doing. Most neighbors just ask what I'm doing and then say something along the lines of they should probably do that too. Also, it seems to be an unwritten rule that neighbors are required to say "Doing mine next?" anytime I'm mowing or fertilizing.

I think all of us here really enjoy the working on the lawn where as most people see it as a chore and a hassle. I know I have more than a few neighbors who are the type to scalp it every time with the hopes of they don't have to mow again for awhile.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> Anyway, while I was mowing on Thursday one of my neighbors was walking their dog and commented on the lawn looking good , but that I really needed to relax, too. Maybe go smoke some meat or something.


Translation- "You're making me look bad!"


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Also, it seems to be an unwritten rule that neighbors are required to say "Doing mine next?" anytime I'm mowing or fertilizing.


HA! I really do think that's a required statement.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I get funny looks when I'm out with my backpack sprayer on, but don't get too many comments, just funny looks sometimes. Best comment I ever got was when I was asked if my reel mower was an aerator.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The best one was "can you give me the number for the company that installed your artificial turf".


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Let's see...

I have 2 neighbors right near me with backpack blowers, 2 with zero turn riding mowers, one or two that mow twice a week, one who does the best edging job I've ever seen in my life, and a few who are professional landscapers nearby.

Sometimes people will ask what I'm spraying. Most often, it's either bacteria, organic mixes, or products to help with Summer stress. I'm not afraid to just say I'm spraying bacteria...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, it seems to be an unwritten rule that neighbors are required to say "Doing mine next?" anytime I'm mowing or fertilizing.
> ...


I always do theirs next whether they want it or not. Herbicides only though


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I honestly thought I was the only person this kind of stuff happened to. Sometimes I get a thumbs up or a "looking good" other times they tell me I need to relax more or ask why I cut so often. I honestly find yard work relaxing for the most part. Its a hobby and it makes my house look better so not even my wife can come up with anything bad to say about it.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I had a neighbor stop by to visit the other day. he and I walked into the back yard and his jaw hit the ground. the backyard is the only yard where I use my 1600. the wife loves cutting grass as well so she gets the front yard. it's much smaller so I am OK with that.

anyway he is standing there looking at our El Toro cut down to .75 shaking his head. his reaction was priceless. he said hell this looks so much nicer than a golf course I played at the other day in Georgia.


----------



## randy (Jun 29, 2018)

Who cares what anyone thinks or says. What are they doing with their free time, watching TV? The lawn looks good, there is satisfaction in seeing the results of hard work...

Really though, most of what I see the neighbors post on FB about their lawncare is, "we've tried to put a lot of work into it, but it's done nothing to make the lawn look good, the weeds keep growing and taking over so we gave up." People would be willing to put the effort in if they knew it would result in success. It's more embarrassing to be the guy you see manually pulling the weeds everyday and to still have an ugly, patchy, weedy lawn.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I get alot of looks and waves. Mostly i think cause my 18 month old daughter loves to sit on my lap while mowing, lately she likes being pulled in her wagon. So that helps me get to mow as often as i do. It entertains her. My neighbors see it and always laugh.
Ive had 2 lawn services drive by while outside amd stop to tell me my lawn looks great. I figure that validates alot of mu effort coming from people who work with lawns and see a ton of them.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

Just last night my daughters were babysitting and when the mom came to pick the kid up, she said, "Your grass looks like a golf course." A couple that walk by almost every night stopped by and asked if they could touch the grass.

The biggest compliment is that my wife is starting to understand that rescuing a neglected lawn takes a lot of time and money, and she is starting to like the results. She has even stopped complaining about the time and money, and has started to make requests of things for me to do to the yard. I just started redefining the edges around the monstrous beds. She loves the way it looks with no kind of border, just a sharp edge. That works out for me, because I go a little wider than I need to so I can reuse the good grass that I dig up.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

We were walking the neighborhood last night and the neighbor with probably the nicest fescue lawn raved about how good/green my lawn looked. "It looks like a golf course". I think he is the only lawn that I see in my neighborhood with just Fescue. Most homes have common Bermuda/crabgrass taking over their lawns.

tblood, my wife has also complained about how much time and effort I've put into the lawn the last 2 years. She's also starting to notice the results and how much better the lawn is than other lawns.


----------

